# Dutchmen/Butterfly inlay, etc. etc.



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 23, 2017)

Question:
Just did my first two butterfly inlays/ dutchmen (whatever the name is) and I was curious... will the dutchmen ACTUALLY prevent a check from further splitting? Is it mechanically strong enough to do that or is it a decorative thing? 

(maybe i should've asked prior to adding them, hahaha)


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 23, 2017)

Frank Rodrigues said:


> Question:
> Just did my first two butterfly inlays/ dutchmen (whatever the name is) and I was curious... will the dutchmen ACTUALLY prevent a check from further splitting? Is it mechanically strong enough to do that or is it a decorative thing?
> 
> (maybe i should've asked prior to adding them, hahaha)


@Brink 

Got any pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

Nothing is a guarantee, but yes it will prevent it from going further, assuming you sized it properly, used a crossgrain piece and glued it sufficiently. Tony


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 23, 2017)

Did do cross-grain and I hope I used enough glue (coated the entire bottom). Is there a sizing guide for dutchmen? I COMPLETELY guessed when making them. Picture attached of a bocote and oak dutchman in a piece of ambrosia maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

When i said sizing I meant the same size as what you routed out where there weren't gaps, sorry. When I've done them I put one after the split ends so that it prevents it from going further down the board. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2017)

Those look plenty big, and yea, they definitely work....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2017)

Frank Rodrigues said:


> Question:
> Just did my first two butterfly inlays/ dutchmen (whatever the name is) and I was curious... will the dutchmen ACTUALLY prevent a check from further splitting? Is it mechanically strong enough to do that or is it a decorative thing?
> 
> (maybe i should've asked prior to adding them, hahaha)



Those butterflies will help prevent the crack from opening up. Better yet, put the same number on the underside.

If the wood is still moving, the butterflies will do a great job of stopping this crack, but others could open up.


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 23, 2017)

Brink said:


> Those butterflies will help prevent the crack from opening up. Better yet, put the same number on the underside.
> 
> If the wood is still moving, the butterflies will do a great job of stopping this crack, but others could open up.


Thanks, Brink. I never thought to put some underneath. It's already epoxied now though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 24, 2017)

Thing I like, nice sharp corners on these butterflies. Can't do that with a router


----------



## Brink (Aug 24, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> @Brink
> 
> Got any pics?



Pics of the self destructing table?
My lawyer advised against sharing pics until all the litigation is over.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks, @Brink . Took a long time and did a few practice pieces before doing these. There were still things I did wrong as I tried fitting them in, and my measurements were of course off just enough to make me mad. Putting legs on tonight.


----------



## Brink (Aug 24, 2017)

Frank Rodrigues said:


> Thanks, @Brink . Took a long time and did a few practice pieces before doing these. There were still things I did wrong as I tried fitting them in, and my measurements were of course off just enough to make me mad. Putting legs on tonight.



Did you trace the butterflies, then chop out the waste? Finish with a router plane?


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 24, 2017)

Yessir, but 'free-hand' not with a template. Pattern was laid out Dutchman wood, then cut using a jigsaw. Laid on table and traced. Used a router to get most of material out of middle, then chiseled the rest. I wish I owned a router plane, they're beautiful. 

I think when using the jigsaw to cut out the keys, maybe it wasn't a perfectly vertical cut? I dunno


----------



## Brink (Aug 24, 2017)

Frank Rodrigues said:


> Yessir, but 'free-hand' not with a template. Pattern was laid out Dutchman wood, then cut using a jigsaw. Laid on table and traced. Used a router to get most of material out of middle, then chiseled the rest. I wish I owned a router plane, they're beautiful.
> 
> I think when using the jigsaw to cut out the keys, maybe it wasn't a perfectly vertical cut? I dunno



Easy enough to check with a square


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 24, 2017)

yeah, like I said, learning how to fix mistakes in hind sight. I thought about that after I had glued it down hahaha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 25, 2017)

Final Product: Ambrosia Maple console table, with bocote and white oak dutchman. Industrial pipe legs

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2017)

Get rid of those stickers on the pipes and you've got yourself a sweet looking table! Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2017)

Put some flanges on the bottom pipes so they don't tear up the floor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frank Rodrigues (Aug 25, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Put some flanges on the bottom pipes so they don't tear up the floor.



Yeah, I went to HD and Lowe's, they've been all out. Had to order from online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

